# Hi there



## chocolatecolubrid (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi everyone, my name's Mel, Im from the Northern Ireland and yes you guessed it I love and keep mantids :lol: Ive had a few in the past, but at the minute I have an adult female orchid, a young (poss. female, havent checked properly yet) "fantasy" mantid and there are 2 Idolomantis on their way to me soon.

There arent many (if any) breeders of mantids up here, so we gotta make do with the bad selection that petshops get in, or mail order, so Im looking forward to learning more about them and expanding the collection when space, money and knowledge allows!

I also keep a lot of reptiles so heres the collection to date:

1.1.5 crested geckos, 3.2.3 cave geckos, 1.2 sand geckos, 0.1 green iguana, 2.3.1 cali kingsnakes, 0.1 goins king, 1.2 cornsnakes, 2.0 bairds ratsnakes, 1 red eyed tree frog, 3 millipedes and the mantids.


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice collection and welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello chocolatecolubrid , you will fit right in here, a lot of people keep the same things you do  cheers


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Rick (Sep 4, 2007)

welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome, Mel!


----------

